# Review: Canon EOS M100 by DPReview



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 6, 2017)

```
DPReview has completed their review of Canon’s entry level mirrorless camera.</p>
<p><strong>From DPReview:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>As we’ve said in our shooting experience, the EOS M100 is just a fun camera to use. Even for seasoned photographers, it’s a freeing experience being able to use the M100 in full auto, have great image quality from the large APS-C sensor, and stuff it in your pocket when you’re not using it.</p>


<p>For beginners, it’s a no-brainer. It’s one of the easiest-to-use cameras this reviewer has photographed with. The M100 won’t set the world on fire with its spec sheet, but that’s less important at this budget end of the market. It will simply take great pictures under a wide variety of scenarios, and places very few demands on the user while doing so. It’s a camera that you just want to pick up and take with you to document your daily life. <a href="https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-m100-review">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ritholtz (Nov 6, 2017)

I am really not sure why do they need to throw in a6000 comparison. A5100 has touch screen which goes with their narrative of ease of use.


----------



## woodman411 (Nov 7, 2017)

DPR gave the Canon M100 a positive review only because it's on the lower end - that's how they view Canon, only good for the "cheap stuff".


----------



## Jopa (Nov 7, 2017)

woodman411 said:


> DPR gave the Canon M100 a positive review only because it's on the lower end - that's how they view Canon, only good for the "cheap stuff".



DPR is cheap.


----------



## James Larsen (Nov 10, 2017)

woodman411 said:


> DPR gave the Canon M100 a positive review only because it's on the lower end - that's how they view Canon, only good for the "cheap stuff".



Agreed.


----------

